# Koon n Kraut



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing's better for the old intestinal tract than some raccoon cooked in hot pepper sauerkraut. Boy, sauerkraut really compliments raccoon.

Prepare the raccoon meat like described on page 2 of this post:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=45423&start=10

Preheat oven to 325°. Put 4 cups of sauerkraut, 2 peeled potatoes and a couple front legs of parboiled **** in a casserole dish. Cover and bake for 30 minutes:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/CoonnKraut_a_sm.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/CoonnKraut_aa_sm.jpg

This could be the recipe of the month for February 2012!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You can put a little beer in with the sauerkraut. Beer and raccoon go together, if you know what I mean.


----------

